# Chucks for a Rockwell Delta 46-525



## rattletrap (Dec 17, 2012)

I am new to woodturning. Just purchased a used Rockwell Delta 46-525 lathe. Where do I purchase chucks for this machine? Will I need an adaptor? 

Jim


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

You could start looking back at earlier threads on the forum on chuck recommendations.

You need to measure the spindle diameter and threads per inch.

Chucks do need an adapter, so ensure you get the relevant size.

Places to purchase chucks include :
Penn State Industries
Packard Woodworks
Craft Supplies
Lee Valley
Woodcraft
Teknatool (NOVA series of chucks)
Rockler


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

That is an awesome machine. You can't beat old American cast iron. Your thread is most likely 1" x 8 tpi. I have a Nova G-3 chuck and it serves me well. 
NOVA G3 WOODLATHE CHUCK WITH 2" JAWS, WOODWORM SCREW, & 1" X 8TPI INSERT - Amazon.com


----------



## tewitt1949 (Nov 26, 2013)

I have an older delta (25 years old) and it has a 7/8" diameter an can't remember the number of threads. Anyways I had to make an adapter to go to 7/8 to 1 inch. They don't sell one like I needed. If I was to do over, instead of getting a chuck with a 1 inch hole, I would have went to a 1 1/4). Only reason as it would have been easier making the adapter. I'm luckey as I had a friend that does that stuff. I bought the check $89 from penn state. Seems like a good chuck so far.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I have Novas as well (G3's, SN's, and SN2'2)
Here is a link to the service center showing inserts, I would really be surprised if they do not have an insert to fit your spindle.

http://novatoolsusa.com/Chuck-Accessories_c6.htm?page=all

If yours is 7/8" they have two with different threads. I didn't count but probably 25+ total.


----------



## rattletrap (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your help. I will get the measurements and order one. 

Jim (Rattletrap)


----------



## rattletrap (Dec 17, 2012)

Any suggestions on what type chuck would be a good beginner type chuck. Also what type chuck would I need to turn bowls?

Jim


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

rattletrap said:


> Any suggestions on what type chuck would be a good beginner type chuck. Also what type chuck would I need to turn bowls?
> 
> Jim


You should be able to turn bowls with just about any chuck. Most come with 50mm jaws to start and you can buy other jaw sets as your needs arise.
For a 12" swing the Nova G3 will handle anything your lathe can turn. About the best price I know of is on the bay for about $128 for chuck, insert, and shipping. If you want to go a little larger the Supernova2 is available from the service center reconditioned for $109 but the insert and shipping will add about $35 more.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOVA-G3-WOO...ultDomain_2&hash=item485466c225#ht_1754wt_923

http://novatoolsusa.com/Reconditioned-Products_c10.htm

I believe six of the seven companies Dave listed carry the Nova.
I would stay away from Woodcraft for a Nova because they sell a non oem insert that can cause lots of problems.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

NCPaladin said:


> You should be able to turn bowls with just about any chuck. Most come with 50mm jaws to start and you can buy other jaw sets as your needs arise.


FYI on the jaws. Each set of jaws has a limited range of expansion. The manufacturer will state the range. Not as much as you may think.

Some size jaws are available to serrated edges or dovetail edges. Each is intended to grip the wood. Smaller/smallest size may be straight with no dovetail or serrations, intended for e.g. pen blanks and to avoid marking the blank.

Some folks prefer serrated, some prefer dovetail. 

I think as the bowl blank increases in size, dovetail may hold better. You do need to cut the tenon with a slight angle to match the dovetail.

I consider anything 10in or above to be a large bowl, especially when you start out and this is not round. If you want to turn 10+ in, I recommend the 75mm jaws and the SuperNoVA 2 chuck which is larger than the G3.

I have a friend who started with the G3 chuck, then as he wanted to turn larger bowls he got the SuperNOVA2 chuck and larger jaws.


----------



## t palmer (May 15, 2016)

I have a 46-525 it's spindle is one inch and the thread is 1x8 this is a great lathe much better than the later one that was a poor design 46-700 as far as a chuck most available today are good I use nova because they were the most affordable when I was buying my first the jaws will work on all nova chucks the g-3 is a good starter comes with a 50mm jaw as standard others can be had from a craft store that stocks nova products "wood craft", "rockler" the swing is limited to 12" swing so a nova 3 is probably the largest you will need the lathe will need a drive spur #2 and a tail center get a live center for this you will also need some screw chucks these are used for starting a bowl usually this is a 4 screw 3" round base with a 1x8 thread


----------



## eddiemcgee (Jun 12, 2016)

I just purchase a delta 46-525 I don't know how old it is but it is brand new never been used, I would like to know if anybody knows of a drill chuck that will fit the tail stock so I can bore out my projects?


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

eddiemcgee said:


> I just purchase a delta 46-525 I don't know how old it is but it is brand new never been used, I would like to know if anybody knows of a drill chuck that will fit the tail stock so I can bore out my projects?


Check your post about this:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/delta-lathe-46-525-drill-chuck-139770/


----------

